# Analizador de espectro de rf por pc



## elektrocom (Ene 10, 2013)

Hola: aca les dejo un analizador espectro para radio frecuencia usando sintonizadores de tv , catv , satelitales , muestra por PC , saludos
http://home.kabelfoon.nl/~zanc01/index.html


----------

